
Linux kernel bug delivers corrupt TCP/IP data to Docker containers - prosa
https://medium.com/vijay-pandurangan/linux-kernel-bug-delivers-corrupt-tcp-ip-data-to-mesos-kubernetes-docker-containers-4986f88f7a19
======
djb_hackernews
10% of traffic to a rack was corrupt? Is that common? That seems really bad if
10% of all TCP traffic is dropped due to corruption.

~~~
evanj
It turns out that hardware can fail in weird ways. Its not common, but it
appears that it is not uncommon that the memory in a network device can go
bad. When this happens, lots of packets are corrupted. I have a description of
how I think this happens: [http://www.evanjones.ca/tcp-and-ethernet-checksums-
fail.html](http://www.evanjones.ca/tcp-and-ethernet-checksums-fail.html)

